# Unicomp PC122 5250 keyboard & FreeBSD



## MarcoB (May 11, 2019)

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying above keyboard (link). But since it doesn't have a "standard" layout, I'm wondering if it works out of the box in FreeBSD. Does anyone here have experience with these type of keyboards?

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------



## shepper (May 11, 2019)

I bought a unicomp keyboard in 2008.  It just broke (R-hand shift key won't register) and my only option for repair was to send it back to unicomp =$35 + shipping.  I'll give links on what influenced my repair/replacement decision.
Mine had a standard layout, including that pesky windows key.  You can determine the key codes for all those extra keys and map them to commands.  For me in OpenBox, just combined keys; Ctrl+up mapped to XF86AudioRaiseVolume.

These keyboards are comparatively rugged and the spring, when it buckles, give a nice subtle audible and tactile click.
The problem is they are not repair friendly so I replaced with a Cherry MX style keyboard - the Blue/Green provide a similar auditory/tactile click although a little higher pitched.  The advantage is that the Cherry MX patent expired and there are now multiple cheap knockoffs that plug right in.  I rarely use Fn keys or the keypad and replaced my unicomp with a 10Keyless brown switch (tactile bump but no audible click <$30.  It has not shipped yet so I can't personally recommend but youtube was full of videos about the CherryMX type switch including what they sound like and what is involved in replacing switches and keycaps.  Outside of some minor niggling complaints - no one said they were horrible and most said they were significantly better than rubber domed.
The following video was really informative.
TechRadar - Mechanical keyboards
Here is a good history of IBM Model M/Lexmark/Unicomp keyboards
Greatest Keyboard of all time - Youtube


----------

